# Yo-Slingshot



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I just wanted to do a quick post on a new slingshot I made, it is a cross between Bill Hayes free plan and Dayhikers free plan and who knows what else! I call it the "Yo-Slingshot" because it looks like the letter "Y" and a "O" inside. I started making them without the hole but when it got cold and I was using a glove on my holding hand (it is full on winter now in Michigan) I wanted a better grip so I drilled the hole and it works great! I love it with out a glove as well! I hold it with the deep curve up.








This is the medium size 2.5 inches, I also made a smaller size 1.75 inches for BB's and 1/4 shot, and a larger size 3 inches for heavy bands. The larger size has already proven its self in the field but I will put that in the hunting section.







Now I got to tell you that when I had these slingshots set out for this picture my wife said "Looks like a baby, a mama, and a papa" So I present to you:

YO-Baby
YO-Mama
and 
YO-Papa
No disrespect intended...lol

I would love to hear your feedback, these slingshots are still in a prototype stage, but they shoot great! They have become my go to slingshot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's beautiful. Just my kind of slingshot.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Really nice designs and very well made Devoman


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with Dan. I looks like a really good shooter! Nice job.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Positive feedback indeed.

Nice shape, well made... I love your new slingshots family


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They look good.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Job Devoman, but you put the hole in the wrong place!!!









Seriously though.... I've stated and shown for a long time now that "grip holes" can really increase accuracy by making ones hold more secure without the need to have a "death grip" on a frame. Too strong a grip can cause inaccuracy and an increased potential for fork hits.

Obviously a "grip hole" is but one way of dealing with the issue, but it's a tried and true method that works!!

Fancy a trade sometime???


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

YO.. those are very cool... i like em'..


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all of your comments!

Perry, I got the idea from your slingshot you sent me and I started to work more in wood...thanks! I would love to trade, but I am not a master craftsman like you!

Ray, YO-Baby will be always getting your magnetic pouches, and I am sure this style will get into the hands of all the teens as well,

Dayhiker, I really fell in love with the pinch grip on your free plan and I have made and given away quite a few of those slingshots to my teens and friends (and my secret Santa)

Bill, it started when I could not figure out how to hold your Lil' Badger I made and looked at how I could make it feel better to me.....thanks for encouraging me to post my creation.

Geese, I fee like I am giving an Oscar speech...there are so many people to thank...thank you all! This is a great forum...because of great people who contribute countless ideas and so much positive encouragement!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i like it a lot!

have a pattern?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice Shooters! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> i like it a lot!
> 
> have a pattern?


Thanks for the interest! I am still working with the design, hole size, location, shape etc, and I don't know what I will do with these... I love the name YO-Slingshots, but when I get it sorted out I will have a better idea. I do like the idea of trades, but I want to get it all set first. Should be very soon. I will let YO all know...lol


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like this 1 alot, you should bulk it out with some paracord!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good one! I'm messing with the cold, too!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one, good to see an original design.
Martin


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Martin said:


> Nice one, good to see an original design.
> Martin


Martin, Thank you, I am not sure I would call it an original design, it has its roots in others inputs, but the question does become how many different version of a "Y" are there?
Now I think your slingshot is an original, I loved the analogy I saw of a sea horse, I think it looks very cool!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Unfortunately with mine I seem to be the only person who can shoot it. 
I have a couple of variations on the go I will see how they work out.
I think yours is different enough to be an original, and unlike mine it would pretty much suite anyone.

Martin


----------

